# معبد كوم أمبو



## horas (9 يونيو 2008)

معبد كوم أمبو
( المعبد المزدوج للالهين حورس وسوبيك)
أولآ : الموقع / 
                     تقع مدينة كوم امبو على الضفة الشرقية لنهر النيل على بعد حوالى 45 كم الى الشمال من اسوان  فهى تمتلك معبد فريد من نوعة بأنة المعبد المزدوج للألهين حورس وسوبك
ثانيأ : اصل التسمية / 
                           تعنى كلمة كوم امبو اى تل امبو  ( تل الذهب ) فقد جائت كلمة امبو من الاصل الفرعونى القديم  نبيت NbTY   وربما تعنى الذهبية وهى صفة من كلمة  نبو  ومعناها 
الذهب ثم ذكرت فى القبطية   بصيغة انبو ومعناها الذهبية ثم حرفت فى اللغة العربية الى كلمة امبو
وكان لاقليم  كوم امبو قدسية كبيرة لدى المصريون حيث تصوروا ان الالهة تفنوت قد زارت هذا المعبد وكان الاله رع  مرافقا لها وقد حملت لقب سيدة اومبوس وقد سمى الاقليم بأسم ( العرش العظيم ) وقد ارتبطت المنطقة اسطوريا بقصة الصراع بين ( حورس ) و( ست ) و ( حور- ور ) 
ورغم ان شهرة كوم امبو ترجع اثارها الى البطالمة والرومان وخصوصا هذا المعبد الا ان المنطقة كانت معروفة منذ عصور ما قبل التاريخ وهى التى عاش على ارضها الانسان الاول ‘ وقد عثر على العديد من الجبانات فى هذه الفترة الزمنية ومن الفترات التالية والكثير من الاثار من العصور القديمة .
ويوضح الاسم القديم لهذه المنطقة اهميتها من الناحية الاقتصادية منذ العصور القديمة الا ان المدينة لم تزدهر الا فى عهد البطالمة حيث قام البطالمة بتطوير عدد من المحطات العسكرية الدائمة على امتداد ساحل البحر الاحمر مما ادى الى نمو الحركة التجارية بين تلك المحطات العسكرية والمدن النيلية وكان على الاخص من تلك المدن مدينة قفط ومدينة كوم امبو فهى كانت محطات للعناية بالافيال الافريقية التى حاول البطالمة جلبها لتكون ندأ للافيال الهندية التى  يستخدمها السليوقين 
فى الحرب ‘ وقد بدا التقدم الحقيقى لهذه المدينة فى العصر الرومانى عندما اصبحت كوم امبو عاصمة المقاطعة وعندما تم استكمال المعبد المزدوج الكبير .
ثالثأ : مراحل بناء المعبد /
                                 اقيم معبد كوم امبو على انقاض معبد قديم كان يحمل اسم ( بر- سوبك )
او منزل سوبك وذلك فى عهد الملك تحتمس الثالث والملكة حتشبسوت من الاسرة الثامنة عشر ‘
بدا العمل غى المعبد الحالى منذ عهد الملك بطلميوس الخامس ( إبيفانس ) 205 – 180 ق0م ‘
واقام بعض المبانى المبكرة للملك بطلميوس السادس ( فليوباتر ) 180 – 145 ق0م وقد تقدم المعبد فى فى عهد الملك بطلميوس الثامن ( يورجنتيس الثانى ) 169 – 116 ق0 م وتم بناؤة حتى صالة الاعمدة بأستثناء النقوش فى عهد الامبراطور تيبوريوس ( 14- 37 م ) ‘ ثم قام الامبراطور 
دوميشيان (81 – 96 م ) بإضافات الية حتى يظهر اسمة على الخرطوش ويحمل لقب جرمانيكوس واستمر العمل فى هذا المعبد حتى عهد الاباطرة كراكالا وجيتا و ماكرينوس اى الى عام 218 م وعلى ذلك فان معبد كوم امبو استغرق على بناؤة ما يقرب من ربعمائة عام تقريبأ وهى ضعف الفترة التى استغرقها معبد ادفو .   


رابعأ : تكريس المعبد /
                             اقام البطالمة هذا المعبد لعبادة الالهين سوبك وحورس الكبير اللذين اندمجا كل منهما فى ثالوث خاص بهما ‘ فالثالوث الاول مكن من الالة سوبك ( التمساح ) وزوجتة الالهة حتحور وابنة الاله خنسو – حور‘ والثالوث الثانى مكون من المعبود ذو الشك الادمى برأس الصقر 
حورس .
اما الاسطورة الخاصة بأنحدار المدينة  فهى من خلال الصراع الناشىء بين حورس وست وتروى الاسطورة كيف ان حورس تم طردة على يد اخوة سوبيك من البلدة وكيف ان جميع الاهالى قد تبعوة الى المنفى ولما ترك سوبك بدون اى شخص يبزر له حقولة فلجأ الى السحرة ودعى الموتى بدلا من الحبوب حتى جفت الارض واصبحت صحراء جرداء ويبدوا ان تدهور المدينة جاء بشكل اكثر مبالغة مما صورتة الاسطورة وهذه الاسطورة ماهى الا محاولة لتعليل اذدواجية المعبد الذى لايوجد مثيل له فى العمارة المصرية .‘ وقد تعرضت الواجهة الامامية للمعبد بما فيها الصرح للانهيار وقد نتج عنة سقوط احجارها فى نهر النيل وامكن لهيئة الاثار ان تقف المزيد من الانهيار عام 1893م .

                                    المعبودين حورس وسوبك
خامسأ : تخطيط المعبد /
                              المعبد عبارة عن بناء من الحجر  الجيرى مستطيل الشكل ، ويتبع الترتيب العام للمعابد المصرية فى العصرين البطلمى والرومانى ، فهو مقام فوق تل مرتفع عن مستوى المياة ، ويتشابة تخطيط كل من المعابد دندرة وادفو وفيلة ، حيث يبدأ المعبد بفناء امامى وقاعة اعمدة امامية وقاعة اعمدة داخلية وثلاث قاعات داخلية تنتهى بقاعتى قدس الاقداس احداهما للاله سوبك والاخرى للالة حورس الكبير ، وتوجد على جانبى القاعات الثلاثة الداخلية سبع حجرات جانبية صغيرة ثلاث منهما على الجانب الشرقى والباقيون على الناحية الغربية وايضأ يوجد سلم مصنوع من الحجر ينتهى بالطابق العلوى والسطح ، اما على جانبيى  قدس الاقداس فيوجد عشر حجرات صغيرة ثلاث منهم فى الناحية الشرقية واثنين فى الاتجاة الغربى والباقيون خلف مقاصير العبادة مباشرة ، ويحيط بالمعبد ممران احداهما داخلى والاخر خارجى وهى ظاهرة منتشرة فى العمارة البطلمية والرومانية وقد ينتهى الممر الداخلى من الناحية الشمالية الشرقية بسبع حجرات صغيرة والحجرة الوسطى منهما تحتوى على بقايا سلالم حجرية تنتهى بالطابق العلوى .
ويتميز تخطيط المعبد بأنة معبد مزدوج ولكن أذا افترضنا ان هناك فاصل بين البابين الكبيرين حتى قدس الاقداس لوجدنا ان هناك معبدين منفصلين متطابقين احداهما للاله سوبك فى الناحية الشرقية والاخر للاله حورس الكبير فى الناحية الغربية ، وهما ويتبعا نفس اساليب العمارة فى ذلك العصر ونفس تسلسل العمارة للمعبد .
سادسأ : العناصر المعمارية للمعبد /
البوابة الخارجية :
                       يتقدم المعبد درجات سلم فى الجانب الجنوبى الغربى تنتهى ببوابة المعبد الرئيسية وهى عبارة عن بناء كبير من الحجر ويزكر اجدى المؤرخين انها من عصر بطلميوس الثالث عشر ولكن بعد دراسة الخراطيش الموجودة عليها تبين ان مشيد هذه البوابة هو الملك بطلميوس الثانى عشر وفى على الواجهة الخارجية ثلاث مناظر أ الاول من اعلى يمثل الملك بطلميوس الثانى عشر يقبض بيدة اليمنى على مجموعة من الاعداء ويهوى عليهم بالمقمعة امام احد الهة المعبد ، ثم المنظر الثانى للملك يقد القرابين الى الاله سوبك الواقف امامة بهيئتة الادامية  برأس تمساح متوج بتاج مركب  ويمسك بيدة اليسرى الصولجان وباليمنى علامة الحياة عنخ وتقف خلفة الالهة حتحور مرتدية التاج الحتحورى وهى ترفع يدها على كتف سوبك لحمايتة وتقبض بيدها على علامة الحياة ، ثم منظر يصور الملك وهو يقد القرابين الى حورس ويقف خلفة بانب تاوى ويعبر هذا المنظر على انتصارات الملك على اعدائة امام رعاياة المرتددين على المعبد ، وما قام بة من اعمال لارضاء المعبود حورس.
اما على الواجة الداخلية للبوابة فنرى ايضأ ثلاث مناظر ، الاول منهم يصور بطلميوس الثانى عشر وهو يقدم القرابين للاه سوبك وخلفة حتحور ، والمنظر الثانى يصور الملك وهو يقد القرابين للاله حورس ومن خلفة تقف زوجتة تاسنت – نفرت على هيئة حتحور ، ثم المنظر الثالث يصور الملك وهو يقد بخور المر للمعبودة حتحور وخلفها ابنها خنسو – حور .
وان هذه المناظر تتدل على علاقة الملك ليست كفيلة بأله المعبد فقط وانما بالعديد من الالهة الاخرى  ولذلك صور وهو يقدم القرابين لهم .
 الصرح ( البيلون ) /
                           يوجد على الناحيتين الشرقية والغربية  بعد البوابة صرح مهدم لم يبقى منه سوى اطلال الجانب الايمن الذى يرجع الى العصر الامبراطور دومميشان الذى يظهر واقفأ وامامة بعض النصوص والادعية التى تمدح كل من الالهين حورس الكبير و سوبك .
الفناء المفتوح /
                     يؤدى البيلون الى فناء المعبد المفتوح وهو عبارة عن ساحة مكشوفة مستطيلة الشكل تحتوى على ستة عشر عمودأ تحيط  بالفناء من ثلاث جهات ، كما يوجد خمسة اعمدة فى كل من الاتجاهين الشرقى والغربى ويوجد ايضا فى الناحية الجنوبية ستة اعمدة اخرون يفصلهما مدخل المعبد ، ولم يبقى من هذه الاعمدة سوى الجزء السفلى منها والذى يمثل القواعد وما تبقى من تيجان هذه الاعمدة والتى تتميز بضخامتها  وتوضح المناظر المصورة عليها تاريخ انشاء الفناء الذى يرجع الى عصر الامبراطور تيبريوس ( 14 – 37 م )
وفى وسط الفناء يوجد مذبح ربما كان يستخدم كمذبح لتقديم الاضاحى الى الالهه فى المعبد ، وعلى اعمدة الفناء يوصر الامبراطور تيبريوس وهو يؤدى الطقوس الدينية الى الاله سوبك ثم منظر تقديم القرابين لالهة المعبد الرئيسية وهم سوبك وحورس الكبير حيث نجد الامبراطور واقف امام الاله سوبك وخلفة زوجتة حتحور واضعة يدها على كتفة وايضا منظر اخر يصور الامبراطور واقف مقدما رمز التاجين الابيض والاحمر للالة حورس الكبير الواقف امامه ممسكا بيدة الصولجان وباليسرى علامة عنخ ومن خلفة تقف الالهة نفتيس ترفع يدها على كتف حورس .
قاعة الاعمدة الامامية /
                              يؤدى الفناء المفتوح الى صالة الاعمدة الامامية عن طريق بابين فى الوسط وباب فى كل جانب وتتكون من عشرة اعمدة فى صفين متوازين ويرجع تاريخ هذه القاعة الى عصر الملك بطليموس الثانى عشر وذلك طبقأ للخراطيش المصاحبة للملك ، وعلى الجانب الشرقى من قاعة الاعمدة الامامية ستائر جدارية ترتفع الى منتصف العمود تقريبأ وهى خاصية تميزت بها المعابد البطلمية والرومانية فى مصر، وتمثل المناظر المصورة على هذه الستائر مناظر الملك بطليموس الثانى عشر فى وضع التطهير بين
بانب – تاوى وتحوت امام الاله سوبك برأس التمساح الذى خصص لة الجزء الايمن من المعبد والى يمين هذا المنظر القرص المجنح وفى الايسر منظر مشابة للتطهير فى حضرة حور- اور الذى خصص لة النصف الايسر من المعبد ، وقد تتشابة هذه القاعة مع نظيرتها بمعابد إدفو ودندرة وفيلة ويطلق على الباب الصغير الموجود بالناحية الشرقية من الجدار الشمالى للفناء اسم باب الرياح الاربع حيث صور على هذا الباب الملك بطليموس الثانى عشر وهو يقد القاربين الى ارباب الرياح الاربع التى تاخذ اشكال حيونات وزواحف وطيور ،
ام اعمدة هذه القاعة فتتشابة فى تصميمها مع اعمدة معبد فيلة اما تيجانها فنجدها 
اما تاخذ اشكال نباتات دقيقة او سعف النخيل .
ومن خلال بابين كبيرين بالجدار الشمالى لهذه القاعة ندخل الى القاعة الداخلية حيث يزين اكتاف الباب منظر الملك بطليموس الثامن  ام مرتديا تاج الوجة البحرى ويقدم القرابين الى الاله سوبك او مرتديا تاج الوجة القبلى ويقدم القرابين الى الاله حورس الكبير ، اما على الجدار الفاصل بين البابين فيظهر الملك مرتديأ تاج الوجهين ويتقدمة الاله سما – ور امام الاله سوبك وخلفة تقف حتحور .
قاعة الاعمدة الداخلية /
                              تحمل هذه القاعة نفس التصميم   مثل القاعة الخارجية ولكنها اصغر حجما وتضم عشرة اعمدة فى الصفين متوازين من الشرق الى الغرب وجميع الاعمدة تحمل تيجانأ على شكل زهرة البردى المفتوحة ، كما تختلف اعمدة هذه القعة عن سابقتها بانها اقصر طولا وان سقفها كان منخفض  عن القاعة الكبرى وترجع فى بنائها الى عصر الملك بطليموس الثامن  ونجدة وهو يقدم القرابين للاله سوبك وحورس وخلفهم حتحور
، ويزين الوجة الخارجى لهذه القاعة ثالث مناظر بانحت البارز تصور الملك وهو يقدم البخور الى الاله التمساح سوبك وخلفة الاله خنسو – حور، ومرة اخرى يقدم القرابين الى الاله حورس الكبير وبانب – تاوى ، وثالثأ وهو يقد القرابين والهدايا الى الثالوث حورس الكبير .ونجد هناك بابان كبيران بالحائط الشمالى لهذه القاعة يؤديان الى الصالات الثلاث الداخلية بالمعبد التى تؤدى بدورها الى قدس الاقداس وعلى هذين البابين صور الملك بطليموس السادس يجرى باتجاة حورس الكبير ولعلة يؤدى احد شعائر الحب – سد ( العيد الثلاثينى ) ثم يقد علامة الناعت الى الاله سوبك وحورس ثم فى الداخل يظهر الملك يقدم النبيذ الى سوبك وحورس الكبير ، وعلى العتبة العلوية للباب الشرقى من الداخل نجد صورة  للملك بطليموس السادس مع كليوباترا الثانية يقدمان النبيذ لثالوث سوبك ثم ثالوث حورس.
القاعة الداخلية الاولى /
                              وهى احدى ثلاث صالات داخلية  بالمعبد وهى اكبرهن من حيث المساحة وتأخذ كل قاعة من الصلات الثلاثة فى تصميمها شكل المستطيل بمحور شرقى غربى ، فالقاعة الاولى مهدمة السقف ويوجد منظران متماثلان على العتب العلوى الخارجى لبابها الشرقى حيث يصور الملك بطليموس السادس وهو يقدم رمز العدالة ماعت الى الثالوث حورس مرة والى ثالوث سوبك مرة اخرى اما على العتب العلةى الداخلى لنفس الباب فيظهر بطليموس السادس وهو يقدم النبيذ الى سوبك وزوجتة حتحور، 
وعلى جانب البابين الكبيران المؤديين الى القاعة الداخلية الثانية من الداخل ومن الخارج صورت مناظر تمثل الملك بطليموس السادس وهو يقدم القرابين تارة الى المعبود سوبك ومن خلفة تقف حتتحور ومرة اخرى الى المعبود حورس الكبير ومن خلفة زوجتة بانب – تاوى وتتكرر المناظر على جانبى كلا البابين .
القاعة الداخلية الثانية /
                             تلك القاعة هى التى تلى القاعة الاولى ويرتفع مستوى الارض عن القعة الاولى وهى اصغر حجمأ ومستطيل الشكل وبدون سقف حاليأ وتفتح هذه القاعة على حجرتى احداهما فى الجانب الشرقى والاخرى فى الجانب الغربى، ويوجد بالجانب الشمالى لهذه القاعة مدخلان يفتحان على القاعة الداخلية يضم كلا منهما صفان من النحت البارز بكل صف اربعة مناظر ماهى الا تكرار لتصوير الملك بطليموس السادس وهو يقدم القرابين والاوانى والعطور الى الاله سوبك والاله حورس الكبير وهناك مناظر جديرة بالاهتمام 
على الجدار الجنوبى الفاصل بين المدخلين لهذه القاعة حيث صور الملك بطليموس السادس متعبدأ لثلاثة اشكال لثعابين مراكبة امامة الاولى على هيئة حية الكبرى دلالة على حتحور والثانى يمثل ثعبانأ منتصبأ براس تمساح دلاله
على الاله سوبك ويدل هذا المنظر على تعبد الملك بطليموس السادس لثالوث سوبك المكون من سوبك وحتحور وابنها خنسو- حور وعلى الجدار الذى يتوسط البابين المؤديين الى القاعة الداخلية الثالثة صورة الملك بطليموس السادس متوجأ بالتاج ممسكا الصولجان بيدة اليسرى وعلامة عنخ بيدة اليمنى 
وتقف كليوباترا الثانية متوجة بالتاج الحتحورى امام سوبك وحورس الكبير 
القاعة الداخلية الثالثة /
                             تتقدم هذه القاعة قدس الاقداس مباشرة وترتفع ارضيتها عن القاعتين السابقتين والقاعة غير مسقوفة ويمكن الدخول اليها عن طريق بابين كبيران بالجدار الشمالى من القاعة الثانية والقاعة مستطيلة الشكل ويوجد فى كل جانب من جانبيها الشرقى والغربى باب يؤدى الى حجرة جانبية هذا فضلا عن ممراين يدوران حول قدس الاقداس ،
وعلى جانبيى البابين المؤديين الى هذه القاعة الداخلية من الداخل ومن الخارج منظر تصور الملك بطليموس السادس وهو يقدم القرابين لكل من المعبودين حورس الكبير وسوبك، وعلى العتبة العلوية للباب الغربى من الخارج يظهر الملك بطليموس السادس وهو يقدم الازهار بينما كليوباترا الثانية علامة الحق ماعت الى الاله خنسو وحورس الكبير وايضا الى الاله سوبك وحتحور ومن الداخل صور الملك بطليموس السادس يقدم اوانى فخارية الى سوبك وحتحور او يتعبد امام حورس الكبير وبانب – تاوى .
قدس الاقداس / 
                    يتميز معبد كوم امبو عن سائر المعابد المصرية فى العصرين اليونانى والرومانى باحتوائة على حجرتين قدس الاقداس وقد جاء تخطيطهما
متماثلا فى قاعتين مستطيلتين الشكل وهما من اقدم الحجرات الموجودة فى المعبد تاريخأ فقد ترجع تاريخها الى عهد الملك بطليموس السادس وقد كان يتم الدخول اليها من خلال بابين موجودين بالجدار الشمالى للقاعة الداخلية الثالثة غير ان الباب الموجود بالناحية الشرقية مهدم حاليأ تمامأ وتعد هاتين القاعتان من اسواء قاعات المعبد فجدرانهما محطمة باكملها ولا توجد اية نقوش إلا ان ما تبقى منها يدل على تخطيطها كما ان مستوى ارضيتها  اعلى من مستوى باقى الحجرات وقاعات المعبد وذلك حتى تكون الؤية داخل هاتين الحجرتين منعدمة تمامأ لاخفاء جو من الرهبة على المكان المحفوظ غية رمز الاله والمعبود الرئيسى للمعبد ، حيث ان هذان الحجرتان كان لهما سقف منخفض .
ويمكن التعرف على الطريقة المستخدمة فى بناء جدران المعبد وبقايا اساسيات جدران المعبد فى بقايا اساسيات هاتين الحجراتين ، إذا يظهر بوضوح وجود فراغات على شكل حرف ( T ) بين اطراف الكتل المتراصة بحيث يمكن صب معدن مصهور داخل هذه الفراغات بما يعطى قوة للرباط بالاضافة الى استخام المونة ، ومثل هذه الطريقة تعرف باسم الروابط المعدنية ****l clamps وهى ايضأ توجد فى معبد دندرة واضحة كما ان الاغريق كانوا قد عرفوها فى بلادهم.
وتوجد بقايا القاعدة الجرانيتية سوداء عند الناحية الشرقية ، ومن المرجح انها بالنسبة للجزء الذى يخص المعبد سوبك كانت توضع عليها المحفة وتحمل مومياء المعبود التمساح ,كما يوجد خلف هذه القاعدة الجرانيتية بقايا لاساسات باب او فتحة كانت تؤدى الى سبع حجرات صغيرة اثنان منهم على الجانبين الشمالى والجنوبى والباقيون  فى الناحية الشمالية للمعبد ، ومن المحتمل ان البعض منهم كان يستخدم هذه الحجرات بغرض حفظ النزور والهدايا الثمينة الخاصة بالمعبد ، والبعض الاخر الذى يقع خلف القاعدة الجرانيتية مباشرة ربما كان يستخدم لاقامة كهنة المعبد القائمين على خدمة المعبودين سوبك وحورس الكبير حيث انة من المحتمل ان الكهنة الاكبر للمعبد لهم حق الاشراف على حجرة قدس الاقداس ، وكان يستخدم احدى تلك الحجرات الواقعة خلف
حجرة قدس الاقداس لإلقاء الاوامر وتعليمات المعبود دون ان يراة احد كما كان يحدث بباقى الحجرات، فمن الارجح انها كانت اتحزين صور  وتماثيل المعبودين سوبك وحورس الكبير والتى كانت تخرج فى الاحتفالات الكبيرة والاعياد الدينية الخاصة بكل معبود .
الممران الخارجى والداخلى للمعبد/
                                            كان وجود ممران يفصل بين بناء المعبد والابنية المجاورة لة ظاهرة سادت العصرين اليونانى والرومانى وليس لهما مثيل فى العمارة المصرية القديمة ، وفى معبد كوم امبو يوجد ممران متوازيان إحداهما  خارجى والاخر داخلى ويوجد فى الناحية الشمالية الغربية للحائط الممثل للممر الخارجى لوحة شهيرة تعرف باسم لوحة الطبيب او الادوات الجراحية، وهناك لوحة اخرى على الوجهة الخارجية لهذا الممر تسمى لوحة تارجان وهى تحمل نقش هام يشير الى فكرة الازدواج بين معبودى المعبد الرئيسين سوبك وحورس الكبير حيث يصور كل منهما داخل إفريز حجرى فى مقصورتة واقفأ بين ثالوثة والملك امامهما يقدم القرابين ، ويظهر ايضا الاله مين اله الخصوبة وهذه اللوحة محفوظة حاليأ فى المتحف المصرى.
اما الممر الداخلى فيمكن الوصول اليه عن طربيق باب بقاعة الاعمدة الكبرى من كل جانب ويوجد بالناحية الشرقية منها سبع حجرات وكانت الحجرة الوسطى تحتوى على سلم يؤدى الى سطح المعبد ، ويرجع بناء هذا الممر الى عصر الامبراطور تيبريوس فى حين ان الحجرات السبع ترجع الى عصر الملك بطليموس الثانى عشر ، ومما يرجح ان هذا الممر شيد فى عهد بطليموس الثانى عشر وقد تمم ترميمه فى عهد الامبراطور تيبريوس ، وفى الواجهة الجنوبية من الحائط الخارجى للمعبد يظهر الامراطور فسباسيان وهو يقدم القرابين الى الاله سوبك وحتحور وخنسو .
السور الخارجى للمعبد /
                              يحيط المعبد باكامل سور من الطوب اللبن لم يتبقى الا الجزء الشرقى منه وكان الغرض من هذا السور هو حماية المنطقة المقدسة وفصلها عن ما حولها .
بيت الولادة ( الماميسى ) /
                                  يقع هذا البناء على الناحية الجنوبية الغربية من المعبد على الضفة الشرقية لنهر النيل ، ويرجع بناء هذا البيت الى عهد الملك بطليموس الثامن ، وهو يتكون من فناء امامى مفتوح يؤدى الى قاعة اعمدة امامية كانت تحتوى على اربعة اعمدة وتؤدى هذه القاعة الى صالتين إحداهما خارجية والاخرى داخلية وهى المكان التى كانت تؤدى بها طقوس ولادة معبود المعبد الرئيسى .
وعلى واجهة الباب المؤدى الى القاعة الخارجية يظهر الملك بطليموس الثامن وهو يقدم القرابين ومن ورائة زوجتة كليوباترا الثانية تحمل الزهور الى ثالوث المعبود سوبك وعلى الحائط الغربى من القاعة الداخلية صور الملك نفسة واقفأ على قارب صيد وسط الاحراش مع الاله مين – امون – رع ، وخلف بيت الولادة مباشرة يوجد بالناحية الشمالية الشرقية اطلال مقصورة صغيرة مهداة من الامبراطور كراكالا لشرف عبادة الاله سوبك .
مقصورة الالهة حتحور /
                                تقع مقصورة حتحور على الجانب الشمالى الشرقى من المعبد مرتكزة على السور المبنى من الطوب اللبن وهو بناء مستطيل الشكل ذو طابق واحد يقف فوق مصطبة صغيرة مرتفعة نصل اليها عن طريق سلم متكون من خمس درجات ، اما طريقة بناء المقصورة فتوضح الطريقة الرومانية السائدة فى البناء وهو طريقة Ashler اوopus quanderatum  ،
والمقصورة عبارة عن حجرة واحدة مستطيلة الشكل طولها 5م وعرضها 3م ، ويتوسط هذه الحجرة صندوق كبير من الزجاج يحتوى على ثلاث مومياوات للتمساح احد معبودى المعبد الرئيسى ، والحجرة خالية من اى نقوش .
ويظهر على واجهة البناء منظر يصور الالهة حتحور جالسة فى مواجهة المدخل ، ويلى هذا المنظر منظر يصور معبودة اله موسيقية على شكل هارب ومن خلفها احد الملوك وهو يقدم الخمر الى الاله ة تاسنت – نفرت .
وتشير طريقة بناء هذه المقصورة فى عصر المبراطور دوميشيان فى القرن الاول الميلادى .
مقياس النيل /
                  فى الجانب الشمالى الغربى يقع بئر مستدير متسع يحتوى على درجات تدور حول حائطة السفلى ، ويرجع هذا البئر الى الععصر الرومانى ويرتبط هذا البئر ببئر اخر صغير مستدير الشكل بة بعض الدرجات على الجهات الثلاثة منة ، وكان هذا البناء من المبانى الهامة فى المعابد اليونانية والرومانية فى مصر حيث كان وجود هذا المقياس فى المعبد هامأ لتحديد قياس المياة فى النيل اوقات الفيضان ومن ثم تحديد الضرائب على الارض الزراعية الملحقة بالمعبد .
مقصورة سوبك /
                      فى الركن الشمالى الشرقى من موقع المعبد يقف بناء مستطيل الشكل شاهدأ على استمرار وجود هذا المعبد حتى القرن الثالث الميلادى ، والبناء منفذ على الطريقة الرومانية حيث يقع على مصطبة مرتفعة يؤدى الى مدخل مكون من خمس درجات ويقف امام المدخل عمودان مربعان الشكل صور عليهما الامبراطور كاركالا وجيتا حيث سجلت اسماء الاباطرة بالكامل ولم يتعرض اسم الامبراطور جيتا الى التدمير والمتمد لمحو ذكراة Damnatio memoriae   مثلما حدث فى معبد إسنا من قبل .
                                     .......................


----------



## نيفين ثروت (9 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: معبد كوم أمبو*

ايوه يا عم كده
ماشى
موعدكش اقرى الموضوع كله مره واحده
بس هقراه
خليها عليا
انا هستحملك بس
علشان انت تبقى اخويا
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## horas (9 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: معبد كوم أمبو*

_ميرسى بس انتى اختى لازم تقرية امال الناس التانية هاتعمل 
هههههههههههههههه
ربنا يباركك 
horas​_


----------



## Coptic Man (9 يونيو 2008)

موضوع قيم للغاية وفيه معلومات اول مرة اعرفها

ومن ضمنها اسم المعبد نفسه ههههه

شكرا لك وفي انتظار المزيد من المواضيع القيمة

الرب يباركك


----------



## horas (10 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: معبد كوم أمبو*

_شكرا شكرا على تعليقك واهتمامك بقرائة الموضوع
والرب يباركك نورت الموضوع_


----------



## nonogirl89 (10 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: معبد كوم أمبو*

*شكرا جدا على المعلومات الجميلة والموضوع المتكامل ياحورس
انا زرت كوم امبو كتييييييييير 
وكمان ادفو
وهى بجد معابد حلوة كتييييييييييييير
شكرا كمان مرة على الموضوع
ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (11 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: معبد كوم أمبو*

انا جيت اهو يا حورس علشان اغلس عليك بس للاسف مش هاعرف المره دي
لان الموضوع رائع جدا وفيه معلومات جميله اول مره اعرفها
ميرسي علي مجهودك الجميل دا 
ويارب دايما كدا تمتعنا بمواضيعك الجميله
وماتنساش تبقي تعزمني مرة علي زياره للمعبد
ههههههههههههههههههههه
دباستك اهو وقدام الناس لما نشوف هتعمل ايه​


----------

